# looking.



## Swacker (Dec 25, 2005)

Hey

Im looking for a new gun, anyone know anywhere good in the uk <#near thesouth east> to buy a nice u/o 12g cheep around 180 / 240 pounds, cheers


----------



## duckduck...goose! (Jan 4, 2006)

nodak stands for north dakota,not in the uk


----------



## Slider_01 (Sep 12, 2002)

Wow, an o/u for the equivalent of $315 - $420 US, maybe we need to find that dealer, even if it is in the UK


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

I am from New England !


----------



## ND_RC (Jan 6, 2005)

duckduck...goose! said:


> nodak stands for north dakota,not in the uk


:roll: :roll:

Anyway.......

Swacker,

Here is a link I found on Google for gun dealers in the UK.-> http://www.gundealer.net/

Hope this helps.


----------

